# Gaggia TS - Auto Fill or pump?



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

My TS is poorly









When you first switch it on the red light which indicates that the water tank is empty comes illuminates and the machine does nothing. The water tank has water in it so I know that is not the problem.

I have disconnected the leads that plug into the Auto Fill controller and tested the connections but there is no voltage so I cannot blame a faulty connection. I was all for ordering a new Auto Fill when I switched it on recently after a few days rest and the machine started warming up. But when I pressed the brew switch, water started coming out okay but the pump sounded laboured. It then cut out with the warning light again. It now sits there again and will not start.

I have tried contacting local businesses to fix my Gaggia but most are only interested in the domestic machines. When I contacted a local commercial supplier instead they thought it was a domestic machine.

Can anybody recommend a suitable repairer in the West Yorkshire area?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Give Steve at EspressoShop a call on 0141 425 1083 for some advice and say I passed his details on, he's not local to you but might know the answer as they are a uk distributor for Gaggia. Hope you get it sorted soon!


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I gave Steve a call and he has given me two numbers in my area to ring.

Cheers.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

My TS is back and fixed. There were two things wrong:

1. Auto filler controller

2. Boiler level sensor

The guy I used was Mick Ackroyd and he did a great job. He also offered to replace the steam arm for a professional one and you would not believe the difference. It has a 4 hole tip which means a very fast steam. I am still getting used to the speed and control to get a good foam.


----------

